# pain!



## capittm (May 27, 2003)

Okay, I have a question for you all. Do you take prescription pain killers for your IBS/really bad cramps? I have felt like dying for the past several days! My period evidentally sets my IBS off... and I have a 2mo old baby (my IBS always gets worse after I have a child for some reason--she's my third one). I literally feel like going to the ER!!I haven't officially been diagnosed with IBS, basically cause i'm too chicken to go to a doctor over it.What type of medications do you all take for your IBS and the pain associated with it?? Thank you so much in advance!!Carol


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Well,I've never had a baby or anything. But I do have to take medications like Tylenol for my stomach sometimes> I get sharp pains and stuff. As far as I know medications can set off IBS. I remeber back in 2001 ( before I was diagnosed with IBS but had problems with the symptoms majorly ) I had gone on vacation and had been nauseated with all those lovely urges to use the bathroom alot. I had lived off pepto bismol that whole week,It actually make me worse. The only medication I can take is 3 tylenol and it usually does the trick.BUt I hope you feel better.


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

I would also like to know what other's take for menstrual cramps. OTC medicine like midol and pamprin makes me vomit. I can't take motrin or naproxen because I have a sensitive stomach. If I have any tylenol #3 I use them and they ususally work for me. I don't always have them, I used bentyl the last couple of days instead of taking one I took two and it actually helped with the spasms in my back also. I am not sure if it was supposed to work but it did. Please post anything that you do to help with your pains, cramps and spasms. Thanks,


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Ah the lovely cramps. I used to get very severe cramps, and I would throw up whenever I got my period. I have been on many different medications that the doctor prescribed for me. I don't remember any of their names, but I do know that the doctor compared the strength of them to a Tylenol 5. I'd never even heard of Tylenol 5 before, but they worked. Kinda make you all funny, but I wasn't able to go to school or anything with the cramps anyways, so it was good for me. Then I started on the Depo Provera shot, which helped immensely. Even though I've been off the shot for a year, the cramps haven't come back. So I'd say that the shot worked for me the best, but if you don't want to do that, I'd get a prescription from your doctor.Hope this helpsVIsland


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

VIsland_85 Thanks for the suggestion. I think I will pass on the shot. I am 38 and my hormones are already trying to do their own thing. I have never heard of Tylenol 5, but I will ask. I am usually off of work for 2-3 days and it's no fun at all. Thanks,


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Vsland, Sounds like you had endometriosis, especially if they gave you a 3month lupron.Wes


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I take bentyl and librax for the spasms of IBS and advil and anaprox for cramps occasionally.. I always have phenergan on hand because I do get vomitting bouts with my IBS as well.You really need to be careful with pain medicines because they can make you very drowsy or put you to sleep. When I take my phenergan...it is good night to me...


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Wes,I've always thought I've had endometriosis, but my doctor doesn't seem to think it's a possibility. He hasn't done any "girly" tests because I'm a virgin. Maybe I'll have to convince him to test me for that. Do you know what kind of tests they do? And I don't know what a 3 month lupron is?Thanks in advance,VIsland


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Vsland, The only conclusive test I know is a laperoscopy, it's not a 'girly' test, it's a full procedure. They would put you under and make a small 1 inch incision in your belly button, and insert the laperscope into the cavity of your abdomon and look around. There is a camera device on the scope that would allow them to view your organs and search for sings of endometriosis. It comes in several different forms, identified by the color of the growth. When/If they find it they usually use a laser device to burn it off. Lupron is also called Lupron Depo and it's similiar to Depo Provera except it's a lot stronger, it stops your cycle immediately and essentially pushes you into a state of menopause. If you want to kill the growth of Endometriosis you need to stop the menses cycle. Lupron shots come in one month and three month doses. Wes


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi. When you say pain, do you mean cramps or the sharp pains from spasms? If spasm pain-I take Levsin s/L. A pill you put under your tongue and it dissolves faster into your bloodstream so it's faster acting.....Don't you just wish they had a pill to prevent the spasms!!!???? As far as taking pain relievers, my GI told me never to take Advil or IB-strictly Tylenol products only.


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Wes,Thanks a bunch for writing back. I am really curious about this now as I've been looking up symptoms of endometriosis on the internet, and I have almost all of the symptoms. Strange that my doctor didn't even think of that as a possibility. I have an appointment with him next week so I'll be sure to mention it to him.Thanks againVIsland


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I know it's rude to ask but how old are you? Maybe your doctor didn't think you'd have endo because of your age, it usually doesn't show up until the mid to late 20's. The reason being is that Endo is caused by too much estrogen in the system and each cycle it increases (slowly) the growth of the endometrium cells. These are the cells that line your uterus. The problem with the overgrowth is that the cells will grow inward into your uterine wall as well as outward into the uterus cavity. It usually takes quite a few cycles for this to happen. So if you're younger then say, 20, then your doctor may have thought it was too early for you to have developed endo. It's still worth mentioning though. Good luck to you.Wes


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Wes, you're getting to be a good gynecologist!







However, we can't assume that endo. is caused by excess estrogen; that's my own primary theory of endo, too, but I don't believe that is necessarily the only cause.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

True, it may not be the only explanation but I've never heard or read another that explained how or why the endometrium cells would escape the uterus. I did hear a tampon theory a while back but it didn't make much sense. Some how the cells escape and attach to other organs, there's no denying that, but other then the estrogen overload causing them to grow inward to the uterin wall, I haven't heard a good explanation.Wes


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi. I don't mind you asking how old I am. I'm a youngin' still at 18. You're right, that might be the reason my doctor think I have endo. I have an appointment on Monday so I'll have to talk to him about it, but he never seems to listen to me. Maybe it's time to get another doctor. Ah I see too many doctors. Just had my barium swallow and thought I was going to die. But I have to say it wasn't nearly as bad as the barium enema!VIsland(not feeling too good)


----------

